# Metamorphosis



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

After having produced two slings with wooden spoon and ladle , I found in the kitchen of nylon resistant to a temperature of 230 ° C . My wife saw how my hand and gave them to me .....
Pliers I used to build different types of slings , all ttf and forks with variable geometry as the wings of ' airplane F 14 Tomcat or Italian Tornado .
In a type I set the bands with an aluminum plate . Forks I let them narrow .
In the second type I extended the forks as a compass , and I put two balls of steel ; aluminum plates I used to ornament.
In the third type I included two white knobs .
So I managed to get several slingshot from a single pliers.

I hope that the idea will make them smile !!!

P.S. Dedicated to my wife for Valentine's Day

Greetings to all


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Other photos


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bel lavoro amico! It surely works great.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Grazie tantissimo Bob!! Thanks a ton friend!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

The combination of steel, plastic and brass is awesome


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Very ingenious !!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Goes to show there's a slingshot hiding in many places. What originality!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Grande idea! 

Bravo

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great idea!
You can have a preset for various distance.
Bravo!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Ottimo riciclo bravo Stefano!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Widget said:


> The combination of steel, plastic and brass is awesome


Thanks a lot !!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup: Very ingenious !!!


Thanks thanks .........thanks Alf Ciao :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot Amigos!!!! I used spoons , ladles and kitchen tongs . Now I'm working with a pot ..... it is almost ready :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Volp said:


> Grande idea!
> 
> Bravo
> 
> Volp


Grazie, mitico Volp!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great idea!
> You can have a preset for various distance.
> Bravo!


Grazie amico. Ciao!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> Ottimo riciclo bravo Stefano!!!


Grazie amico!!!! Ciao :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Original thinking-I LOVE IT!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is slick. Such original and creative thinking, way to go


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Original thinking-I LOVE IT!


Thanks a ton !!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> That is slick. Such original and creative thinking, way to go


I'm happy for your comment !!!! Thanks a ton :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

This is what I like the most !! remaking everything that you can


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

kooniu said:


> This is what I like the most !! remaking everything that you can


Thanks a lot kooniu!!! Ciao!!!


----------



## AleM (Sep 11, 2015)

Really original work! Like architect I always try to experiment with new materials for my projects, and your work really inspires me. I like a ton!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

AleM said:


> Really original work! Like architect I always try to experiment with new materials for my projects, and your work really inspires me. I like a ton!


Thanks a lot!!!!


----------

